# 335d OIL ANALYSIS RESULTS



## dodgedieselguy (Jun 15, 2011)

Has anyone else gotten oil analysis results for their diesel engine at service times? Mine was excellent at 6000 miles at an early oil change and had a serious amount of fuel in the oil at next change 9000 miles later. Therefore I know it is not the exhaust system regeneration causing this issue as it was regenerating ever since new. The car has a miss under light load when first started for about 40 seconds too. Going to take samples to dealer and see what he says...........ought to be interesting. I'd appreciate it if anyone else could share an analysis report with me to make a valid comparison. Email me a copy of your analysis to [email protected] if you would please or respond on this forum.


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

dodgedieselguy said:


> Has anyone else gotten oil analysis results for their diesel engine at service times? Mine was excellent at 6000 miles at an early oil change and had a serious amount of fuel in the oil at next change 9000 miles later. Therefore I know it is not the exhaust system regeneration causing this issue as it was regenerating ever since new. The car has a miss under light load when first started for about 40 seconds too. Going to take samples to dealer and see what he says...........ought to be interesting. I'd appreciate it if anyone else could share an analysis report with me to make a valid comparison. Email me a copy of your analysis to [email protected] if you would please or respond on this forum.


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=537349

My first service is coming up in about 2 weeks. Plan to sample again sometime before then.

That miss doesn't sound like a good thing. Hope you find a resolution.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

dodgedieselguy said:


> Mine was excellent at 6000 miles at an early oil change and had a serious amount of fuel in the oil at next change 9000 miles later.


Do you run any biodiesel? Even mixes like 5% or 10%?


----------



## diesaroo (Sep 6, 2009)

dodgedieselguy said:


> Has anyone else gotten oil analysis results for their diesel engine at service times? Mine was excellent at 6000 miles at an early oil change and had a serious amount of fuel in the oil at next change 9000 miles later. Therefore I know it is not the exhaust system regeneration causing this issue as it was regenerating ever since new. The car has a miss under light load when first started for about 40 seconds too. Going to take samples to dealer and see what he says...........ought to be interesting. I'd appreciate it if anyone else could share an analysis report with me to make a valid comparison. Email me a copy of your analysis to [email protected] if you would please or respond on this forum.


Who took the sample at 9k miles, the dealer? Just trying to rule out human error. What was your fuel dilution %? If over 2% you may have a leaking injector.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

I did a UOA on factory fill and it came back normal for FF. I haven't done a UOA since as they're pointless for the first 50k miles or more.


----------



## dodgedieselguy (Jun 15, 2011)

Absolutely NO BIODISEL,,,,,,,,,,,no not even a drop. I took the sample both times.
I'll keep you guys in the loop as things unravel.


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

http://www.tribologik.com/predictive.php?section=NEWSLETTER

The "miss" is a classic sign of an injector issue. The oil analysis showing fuel dilution is also inline with confirming the injector issue. This is an excellent use of oil analysis to help find and fix an impending catastrophic failure. Hope you get this resolved fast.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

TDIwyse said:


> http://www.tribologik.com/predictive.php?section=NEWSLETTER
> 
> The "miss" is a classic sign of an injector issue. The oil analysis showing fuel dilution is also inline with confirming the injector issue. This is an excellent use of oil analysis to help find and fix an impending catastrophic failure. Hope you get this resolved fast.


Not as big a deal with diesels. btw. It's a potential issue but not the same as it is for gasoline powered.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> Not as big a deal with diesels. btw. It's a potential issue but not the same as it is for gasoline powered.


How so? 
If a leak gets really bad you could have a hydro-lock situation. I'd get that fixed ASAP


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

d geek said:


> How so?
> If a leak gets really bad you could have a hydro-lock situation. I'd get that fixed ASAP


First you're not going to get hydro-lock due to fuel dilution because the fuel is going into the crankcase not the other way around unless you get a freeze up of the PVC (Don't know if we even have one). A leaking injector I suppose could "fill" the cylinder chamber to the point where you'd have a catastrophic event, but TBH there should be other signs going on pointing to a problem with how the engine is running.

Studies have been done with regards to biodiesel and fuel dilution. VW for example found that engine lubrication was NOT severely compromised when vast amounts of biodiesel were introduced to the crankcase (IIRC it was > 10%). Do a search in the TDI forums.

IMO UOA's a good for something applications but highly overrated, over analysed, and obsessed over by people who get them done on their personal,newly purchased vehicle.

For example, during the first 50k miles wear metals will decrease with every oil change, but people routinely say "Well I changed from Castrol to M1 and my blah blah blah dropped. My car has 25k miles". That line of reasoning is just stupid. Many "in the know" will not say it because it's rude, but it is.


----------

